# Where to get cheap, big aquariums? (S.E. Michigan)



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

I am looking for a new, cheap, 90 gallon tank with these measurements: 48x18x24. Glass, black plastic trim, no holes or overflows. Just a happy, basic glass aquarium... I am trying to upgrade from my 65 gallon (same footprint, only 18 inches tall).

http://www.greatlakesaquariums.com

I found these guys, and they make their own tanks and are 15 minutes from my house. the prices seem quite reasonable, except they do NOT have 24" tall tanks! only 22" tall and 26" tall, which they list as 85 and 100 gallon tanks, respectively. the prices for each are $150 and $210, which seems to be pretty good (I think).

the problem is, the 26" tall tank seems to be JUST BARELY too tall for me to really work on, and the 22" tall tank just doesn't FEEL like enough of an improvement over my 65 gallon tank to want to upgrade. 24" seems to be perfect and is about the highest my arm will let me work on.

Where does everyone else look for aquariums? Are local makers the cheapest option? Or is there a website that sells all-glass or perfecto at good prices (including shipping)? From what I've found so far, 90 gallon tanks still cost in the low $200's and that doesn't include shipping.

As reference, I'm in Michigan (Detroit suburb). I don't mind driving 45 minutes or something to pick something up if the price is right... but driving 2 or 3 hours one-way is a waste of gas money.  I was hoping to find a 90 gallon tank for around... 175 dollars? Or maybe my best option is between the 22" and 26" that greatlakesaquariums offers...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

While I can't speak for your area, if its anything like mine, the market on used tanks is wonderful. Lots of selection and 10% of what it cost new.

I recently bought a 240 with stand for $200 bucks. brand new, never even had water in it.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

used market is... big enough, but the prices aren't always fantastic. Used 90 gallon tanks are still going for 100 dollars or more. in addition, it's typical for people to sell only their "complete systems" for considerably more money. i had actually checked many used options, but nothing seemed like a great price. the only cheap tanks i found looked wretched, too.

so... would definitely like to hear what people do for new tanks


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

You should be able to get a 90 allglass at a decent pet store for that price.

Craigslist is probably the best place if you can find one you trust.

In either case, make sure you get a reputable brand. Even a 75 would cause major water damage if it broke, not to mention potential having a hundred pounds of broken glass flying around.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i checked with a decent local pet shop... they wanted about 250 dollars for a new 90-gallon! (all-glass, perfecto, and some other company... california something?).

is detroit just an awful place to get aquariums at a decent price? this area sucks for everything else... guess i shouldn't be surprised


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Craigslist. Sometimes, you can get 200 gallon for free. Glass 100-200 gallon normaly for $200 with stand for glass. For acrylic maybe $100 more.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

as i mentioned before, craigslist doesn't have a lot of good options around here (especially tank-only). they are either selling an ENTIRE setup for a ton of cash, or they are selling a beat-to-heck tank.

i gave up and called local pet stores one day, one after another. the all-glass tanks were typically around 250 to 260 dollars, but some were actually over 300 dollars... but one (choice aquariums) carried one for 213 dollars, so that is what i went with. it's ridiculous the price difference between the stores. some must have some really awful wholesalers or something...


----------

